# Wood Spider Experiment



## Jade Tigress (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpVfaO35lC4&NR


----------



## bydand (Feb 9, 2007)

:lfao:  That is one of the funniest damn things I've ever watched! :lfao:

I love the last line.  I may have to get that.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2007)

Without sound it's hard to get at all... so what was on ths cotton swab? Drugs?


----------



## bydand (Feb 9, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Without sound it's hard to get at all... so what was on ths cotton swab? Drugs?



Yeah, from Caffeine to LSD, to pot, to crack.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 9, 2007)

Actually it goes, LSD, Caffien, THC (pot), Booze, Crack in that order


----------



## bydand (Feb 9, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Actually it goes, LSD, Caffien, THC (pot), Booze, Crack in that order



That's it!  I couldn't remember what order they went in, old age creeping up and all that. (At least that is what I am sticking to as an excuse.)


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 9, 2007)

That was great.  There is something about the fact that at the end it says that it was filmed by the First Church of Christ that made me laugh.


----------

